# coyotes off to NAFA



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sent off the last batch of coyotes to NAFA last night. was actually a bit sad clearing out the fur shed and loading them in the truck. . i'm hoping the market stays good so about mid-june there will be a check in the mail that will make me go  

sure do LOVE the 17-204 for fur.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Terrific picture. There is a lot of good work there. Any fleas?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yup........ Great pix. Good looking dog too :thumb:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Dick. only shot 2 with fleas this year.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like someone nearly shot the head off that lil one on the top left.  
You gotta be careful who you hunt with.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

holy, it looks like it has two tails. oke:

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

duckp said:


> Looks like someone nearly shot the head off that lil one on the top left.
> You gotta be careful who you hunt with.


 that coulda been a 70.00$ coyote. not sure what it will bring with parts missing :shake: 
the big dark one (top row) is DuckP's also. can't see it but has a 14-16 inch rip from base of tail straight up to middle of tthe shoulders. heaviest furred coyote of the whole bunch :crybaby: 
good huntin partners are hard to find. good sew'ers are harder :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> the big dark one (top row) is DuckP's also. can't see it but has a 14-16 inch rip from base of tail straight up to middle of tthe shoulders. heaviest furred coyote of the whole bunch :crybaby:


What? You dont know what a needle and thread is?

Or.......was it a botched turning job? oke:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

How did you do on your coyotes at NAFA? I sold some locally and got ripped off early in the season and had one left I sent to NAFA and got 45 bucks for it. Saw a lot up around 60 and 70 though.


----------

